# What finish for this box?



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I am about done with a Leopardwood box. Some of the other woods used are: Wenge, Canarywood, Zebrawood, & Bloodwood. I am going to finish with a danish oil, and was wondering if I could/should put a lacquer finish on top. Maybe BLO to pop the grain and then lacquer? I really want the leopardwood to jump out at me. All thoughts welcome.
Thanks, Kevin


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

If the oil finish is completely dry it can be top coated with lacquer. It seems like aextra work to me. Why not just lacquer ?.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I always heard that BLO really makes the grain "pop", but offers no real protection. I think I am going with the danish oil finish. I really like the natural look of it, plus I've gotten kinda lazy. Thanks Jerry
Kevin


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

HI:
I make a lot small chests and other styles of boxs most out of Brazilian Cherry.

I have used Frombys, danish oil Minwax (wipe on) tryed blo etc. But what i found 

best is *General Finishes Oil & Urethane topcoat*. Its a wipeon and easy to use.

It realy brings out the grain and depth.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The general finishes called sealers are an oil varnish (danish oil) the topcoat is a polyurethane varnish.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I hate to hi-jack my own thread, but I was finishing another box (curly maple) with danish oil when I discovered a spot of chip-out. Sanding is not an option. Is it still feasable to fill in this spot, or do I just put it on the discount table. Man, *that* table is filling up alot faster than the good table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, you can do amazing things with products from Mohawk. You can fill in a gouge or divot with a fill stick, apply a thin coat of lacquer and then reconstruct the color and grain with their wide arsenal of products.
http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/default.asp


----------



## mike hide (May 19, 2006)

Do they still have a monimum charge of $25, oris it higher nowadays...mjh


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm not sure Mike. I worked at a waterbed store and was always touching up scratches the customers furnished. The store manager had previously worked for Art Van furniture and saw I had the touch for it. He got me a professional refinishing kit and it was kept stocked for me by a sales rep. With a couple weeks practice I was making invisible repairs. Rockler now offers similar products. Refinishing products are not cheap, but to rescue a project you have invested time and money in can be worth the price. You can also supplement your income making repairs for others.


----------

